# Cacher IP pour géo-localisation



## poco (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,


Je voudrais pouvoir cacher l'origine de mon IP afin d'utiliser les services de www.hulu.com

Existe-t-il un moyen (proxy?)?

Merci par avance,


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

abordé et traité souvent
un des moyens est de passer par un proxy  
mais un vrai proxy anonymisant et du pays où on est sensé se connecter


----------



## poco (30 Décembre 2009)

Un exemple?

Merci,


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

certainement pas
-
 ici c'est du contournement de verrous divers et  tu es sur un forum soumis à la loi francaise ..

le web est rempli de tutos


----------



## poco (31 Décembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas là.

hulu.com est un site légal, non?

Cacher son ip, n'est pas illégal, non?

Je ne veux pas pirater, juste voir des vidéos US, et les vidéos de bbc/news sans la pub (réservées aux résidents de la Grande-Bretagne, merci).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

ce n'est pas hulu le souci 
c'est de detailler les moyens de contourner une mesure légale

et encore une fois le web regorge de tutos là dessus


----------



## poco (1 Janvier 2010)

OK, merci je vais chercher... et ah oui, Meilleurs Vux ;-)


----------



## DranDane (15 Juin 2010)

Je tient à mettre les points sur les i tout de suite. Il n'y a rien d'illégal à passer par un proxy. Il n'y a pas de contournement. Le principe du proxy existe depuis la nuit de temps. Rien n'oblige à se connecter à un proxy de son pays d'origine. RIEN.

Le principe même du web est d'être dynamique. Le Web n'a pas été prévu ou pensé en terme de frontière et de pays. L'adresse IP ne correspond en rien à une adresse physique. On peut tant qu'on veut inventer des systèmes pour détecter le provider du client et ainsi deviner son pays mais ca n'est pas toujours correct.

A savoir aussi que la détection d'Ip et l'IP localisation est 

1. fort peu légal
2. contre les fondements du web qui se veut sans frontière. La supposition que votre IP appartient à tel ou tel pays est d'ailleurs tout à fait arbitraire.

La blocage de Hulu ne tient que sur le fait que Hulu suppose (bien) que la plupart des gens ne se contentent pas de se connecter à un proxy mais il ne peut rien faire avec ceux qui le font. Soyez juste intelligent. Rien à voir avec le piratage.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2010)

warf 
le web sans frontière
( ahh si tous légadumonde setenélélamain)

ici , concernant hulu c'est une affaire de DROIT et de FRIC , droit de diffusion limité à certaines zones

ca n'a rien à voir avec la définition d'un proxy


----------

